# Dialer, aber Popup fehlerhaft. Was nun?



## Flusskrebs (14 Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute, auf der Suche nach animierten Gifs hat mein Vater auf gifsworld.de blöderweise einen Dialer installiert und (wir haben eigentlich DSL) die Verbindung über eine Stunde offenstehen lassen. DSL schützt vor Torheit nicht, denn unsrere Telefonanlage ist via USB ebenfalls an den Rechner angeschlossen. Schaden: ca. 180 Euro! Auf der Homepage ist ein Disclaimer, wo explizit der Preis und der verantwortliche Betreiber genannt werden. Aber: Dieser Hinweis ist nur im Disclaimer enthalten, nicht auf dem Frame "animierte gifs". Nachdem sich das EXE-File öffnet, ist das Fenster allerdings verschoben und die Preisangabe quasi nicht mehr entzifferbar. So ist die Angabe Euro/Minute beispielsweise ganz verschwunden (auf anderen Rechnern erkennt man das Popup richtig, aber auf dem Rechner meiner Eltern nur so wie abgebildet?!?): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Meine Frage: Wie soll ich vorgehen und habe ich überhaupt eine Chance. Wie sehen die einzelnen Schritte aus, wenn die Rechnung der Telekom da ist? Danke für Eure Antworten.....


----------



## SprMa (14 Juli 2003)

Der wichtigste Tip: abwarten, was wann auf der Rechnung und wer es fordert.
Der Dialer möglichst sichern und die URL des Dialers notieren (mit Datum / Uhrzeit).


Matthias


----------



## Flusskrebs (14 Juli 2003)

*und dann???*

Ich habe momentan folgendes getan: Screenshots (einen seht ihr ja im Posting), das Exe-File gesichert und die Zeiten sehe ich im Logfile der Telefonanlage. Wer Empfänger ist sehe ich (wie ihr auf der HP h**p://www.gifsworld.de seht) detailliert im Disclaimer (Mainpean). Sehr ihr eine Chance wegen der fehlerhaften Preisauszeichnung? Was ist also zu tun, was ist die beste Strategie?  
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe......   :roll:
*[Virenscanner: Link entlinkt]*


----------



## Comedian1 (14 Juli 2003)

Na, ganz fehelen tut die Preisangabe ja nicht. Ich frage mich wieder nur, was denn der Inhalt des Vertrags sein soll. Zu was verpflichtet sich der Webmaster für diesen Preis. Dazu finde ich leider auf dem Dialer wieder mal keine Angaben.

Aus dem blosen Versprechen, jemand mit GIFSWORLD zu verbinden kann Mainpean nicht mehr verlangen, als es ein normaler ISP kann. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Flusskrebs (14 Juli 2003)

*was nun...*

Nunja, man soll dann die animierten gifs von der Seite heruterladen können. Und ob der Hinweis "1 86" (siehe Bild) schon den Schluss zulässt, dass es sich um 1,86 Euro pro Minute handelt, oder vielleicht um 186 Rubel pro Jahr (extrem) ist für mich fraglich (wenn auch naheliegend). Aber hierbei geht es ja ums Rechtliche und da ist der Hinweis Euro/Minute wohl von hoher Relevanz. Auch das Komma ist ja nicht zu erkennen. Könnten ja auch ,186 Euro sein. Wie seht ihr das? Ist das unter RECHTLICHEN Gesichtspunkten ein Ansatz???? Was ist dann zu tun????

Wiedermal vielen dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Uwe1 (14 Juli 2003)

*was nun*

@ Flusskrebs

1.86 € / Minute. Dein Problem im konkreten Fall (Abschneiden der letzten Zeichen in verschiedenen Fenstern) ist die Windows-Einstellung auf "große Schriftarten",  übrigens genau wie bei mir. 01908... werden unter o.g. Tarif abgerechnet.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

_Frage:_ ...ist hier dann der Dialeranbieter für die Darstellung auf dem Rechner des Users verantwortlich?


----------



## Uwe1 (14 Juli 2003)

@ Anna,
prinzipiell natürlich nicht. Würde aber als vertrauenswürdiger Anbieter trotzdem die verschiedenen Windows-Einstellungen der Nutzer berücksichtigen; eine Möglichkeit wäre beispielsweise die Preisangabe als Grafik.

mfg


----------



## Flusskrebs (14 Juli 2003)

*hmmmm..........*

Nun ja, verantwortlich wohl nicht, aber mit diesem fehlenden Wissen konnte ich wohl keine eindeutige Willenserkläörung abgeben, oder? Außerdem: Kann man von jedem erwarten, dass er sich mit den Konfigurationseinstellungen seines PCs auskennt? Vielleicht hat doch der Anbieter Sorge dafür zu tragen, dass alle wichtigen Informationen richtig dargestellt werden. Immerhin handelt es sich ja auch um ein eigenständiges Programm (exe-File)...................


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2003)

Der Anbieter ist für sein Programm und das Angebot verantwortlich, wer denn sonst?

Wer richtig programmiert, hat mit einstellbaren Schriftgrößen kein Problem. Der Verbraucher muss in jeder Beziehung vollständig informiert werden. Das wird nicht durch technische Mängel des Werkzeugs relativiert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (14 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anbieter ist für sein Programm und das Angebot verantwortlich, wer denn sonst?
> 
> Wer richtig programmiert, hat mit einstellbaren Schriftgrößen kein Problem. Der Verbraucher muss in jeder Beziehung vollständig informiert werden. Das wird nicht durch technische Mängel des Werkzeugs relativiert.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren. Es gibt auch Standardsoftware, die mit einstellbaren Schriftgößen Probleme hat. Bestes Beispiel ist Lotus Notes. Aber  die Mainpean ist schon dafür verantwortlich, dass ihre Erklärungen klar und verständlich beim Kunden ankommen.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Comedian1 (14 Juli 2003)

*Re: was nun...*



			
				Flusskrebs schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, man soll dann die animierten gifs von der Seite heruterladen können. Und ob der Hinweis "1 86" (siehe Bild) schon den Schluss zulässt, dass es sich um 1,86 Euro pro Minute handelt, oder vielleicht um 186 Rubel pro Jahr (extrem) ist für mich fraglich (wenn auch naheliegend). Aber hierbei geht es ja ums Rechtliche und da ist der Hinweis Euro/Minute wohl von hoher Relevanz. Auch das Komma ist ja nicht zu erkennen. Könnten ja auch ,186 Euro sein. Wie seht ihr das? Ist das unter RECHTLICHEN Gesichtspunkten ein Ansatz???? Was ist dann zu tun????
> 
> Wiedermal vielen dank für Eure Hilfe!



Der Höhe nach wurde sicher kein Preis vereinbart. Die Mainpean muss schon dafür sorgen, dass ihre Erklärungen klar und verständlich beim Kunden ankommen. 

Allerdings kannst du nicht einfach davon ausgehen, nix zahlen zu müssen (zumal ja eine 0190er Nummer angegeben ist). Die Höhe der zu zahlenden Vergütung wird in solchen Fällen die am Markt übliche Vergütung sein. In einem Gerichtsverfahren setzt die der Richter fest, wenn sich die Parteien gar nicht einigen mögen.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Flusskrebs (14 Juli 2003)

*nunja*

@all 
Vielen Dank für Eure Gedankenanstöße. Wie sollte ich mich am besten verhalten? 
@comedian
Aber der Text mit Hinweis auf die AGBs ist ja auch schwer zu erkennen und teilweise unvollständig. Ist es wirklich so offensichtlich, dass Kosten durch den Klick anfallen? Wie gesagt, mein Vater ist fast aus allen Latschen gekippt als ich ihn auf die Kosten aufmerksam gemacht habe....


----------



## Comedian1 (14 Juli 2003)

*Re: nunja*



			
				Flusskrebs schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Vielen Dank für Eure Gedankenanstöße. Wie sollte ich mich am besten verhalten?
> @comedian
> Aber der Text mit Hinweis auf die AGBs ist ja auch schwer zu erkennen und teilweise unvollständig. Ist es wirklich so offensichtlich, dass Kosten durch den Klick anfallen? Wie gesagt, mein Vater ist fast aus allen Latschen gekippt als ich ihn auf die Kosten aufmerksam gemacht habe....



Wenn dein Vater die Verbindung nur stehen hat lassen, also den Mehrwertdienst nicht wahrgenommen hat, dann würde ich es zunächst mal mit einer schriftlichen Reklamation bei der Mainpean versuchen. Oft stornieren die dann.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2003)

Natürlich gibt es auch andere Software, die mit der Schriftgrößeneinstellung Probleme hat.

Hier geht es aber nicht um die Bewertung von Programmiererleistungen, sondern um die Frage, ob die Pflichtangaben vor Zustandekommen des Vertrages erbracht sind. Warum sie gegebenenfalls nicht erfolgt sind, ist nebensächlich.

Schon im Normalfall sind die kryptischen Angaben auf dem Fensterrand ohne Zusatzschulung der Verbraucher nach Angaben des Anbieters nicht lesbar, wie wir wissen. Nochmals verkürzt kommen keine sinnvollen Information zustande.

Nach der Werbung der Webseite wird ein Tool geladen, von Dialerverbindungen und Abbrechen der bestehenden Verbindung war nicht die Rede. Insofern muss man die Programmversionsnummer "0190880460" nicht als Rufnummer verstehen. Von Kosten ist sonst nichts zu erkennen. Die gültige Währung wäre Euro, steht dort aber nirgends, oder?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich gibt es auch andere Software, die mit der Schriftgrößeneinstellung Probleme hat.
> 
> Hier geht es aber nicht um die Bewertung von Programmiererleistungen, sondern um die Frage, ob die Pflichtangaben vor Zustandekommen des Vertrages erbracht sind. Warum sie gegebenenfalls nicht erfolgt sind, ist nebensächlich.
> 
> ...



@Dietmar:

Du hast vollkommen recht. Ich frage mich auch, weshalb man hier Geld haben will, wo schon nicht klar ist, wofür der Anwender zahlen soll und wieviel er zahlen soll.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2003)

Ich sehe den "Normalfall" ja schon als unzureichend an.

Wenn in Kleinstanzeigen in Zeitungen Leistungen angeboten werden, werden üblicherweise Abkürzungen verwendet, die nicht einfach lesbar sind. Das ist dort normal, die Zeitung erläutert an einer Stelle die üblichen Abkürzungen und wer die Abkürzungen nicht kennt, kann auch die "Leistungsbeschreibung" nicht lesen. Da geht also nichts "schief", soll heissen, das führt niemanden in die Irre.

Die Platznot gewerblicher Kleinanzeigen herrscht aber nicht auf Monitoren, im Gegenteil. Durch den reichlich vorhandenen Platz sind klare Aussagen in ganzen Sätzen üblich. Die falsche Werbung als "kostenloses Zugangstool" ist immer klar und unübersehbar.

Das ist wie mit "des Kaisers neue Kleider". Wenn auch Betroffene die Ausrede des Gewerbes, eine solche kryptische Zahlenkolonne sei eine Preisinformation, übernehmen, hat man schon verloren, bevor der erste Schuss gefallen ist.

Wer mit diesen Typen einen Prozess führt, sollte dick und fett diesen Punkt vorbringen. Man muss Richtern mit gesundem Menschenverstand auch die Gelegenheit geben, das Normale auch als normal zu bezeichnen. Wenn Betroffene das nicht vorbringen, wer soll es dann tun?

Das Gesetz verlangt klare Informationen für Verbraucher vor Vertragsabschluss. Was klar ist, entscheidet der Verstand und nicht eine interessierte Schar seriöser Geschäftsleute.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

@Dietmar:

Der Nutzer und der Webmaster müssen sich über Vertragsgegenstand und Gegenleistung einigen. Das sehe ich bei der üblichen Bewerbung der Dialer auch nicht für gegeben.

Man erfährt ja meist nicht mal, wofür man zahlen soll. Das kann man dem Gericht schön an Screenshots erläutern.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Flusskrebs (15 Juli 2003)

*und nun???*

Ihr seid super      !!!!!!
Und nun? Wie soll ich am besten vorgehen? Die Rechnung der Telekom abwarten oder gleich den Euch vorliegenden Screenshot an Mainpean schicken und darauf hinweisen, dass ich eine Rechnung nicht akzeptieren werde :evil: ???
Danke und Grüße
Oli  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2003)

Mache doch den User "toonos-berlin" mal auf Dein Anliegen aufmerksam - schicke ihm eine PN, falls er hier nicht schon mitliest. Womöglich könnte man dieses Problem auch öffentlich diskutieren. Wie viele hier bereits wissen, ist tonnos ein Teil von Mainpean.


----------



## Raimund (15 Juli 2003)

*tonnos-berlin*

 
@anna,

ein "Teil von Mainpean" ist gut:

"Tonnos-berlin" ist der Herr *...........*
Gruss
Raimund

*[Virenscanner: Personenbezogene Daten gemäß NUB gelöscht]*


----------



## jupp11 (15 Juli 2003)

Das Zartgefühl auf Grund der NUB ist hier eigentlich nicht notwendig, da die personenbezogenen Daten selber 
hochoffiziell bekannt gegeben wurden:




			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2003)

Das ist zwar richtig, aber es ist immer noch ein Unterschied ob er die Daten selbst veröffentlicht oder ein anderer.
Wir haben hier ein ziemlich lockeres aber festes Regelwerk, das uns das Zusammenleben hier ermöglicht. Insofern bitte ich freundlich um Beachtung.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Juli 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist zwar richtig, aber es ist immer noch ein Unterschied ob er die Daten selbst veröffentlicht oder ein anderer.
> Wir haben hier ein ziemlich lockeres aber festes Regelwerk, das uns das Zusammenleben hier ermöglicht. Insofern bitte ich freundlich um Beachtung.



Das erscheint mir aber doch etwas spitzfindig, dann dürfte 
entweder so ein Posting nicht zitiert werden oder die Zitate 
müßten alle editiert werden

Dies wäre als Ausschnitt aus dem vorigen Zitat demnach unzulässig



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Sie schließen mit der Nutzung unseres
> *Internetangebotes* einen *Vertrag* mit der Mainpean GmbH,
> Scharnweber Strasse 69, 12587 Berlin vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer Andreas Richter.



Jupp


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2003)

Dem betreffenden Mod und mir erschien das änderungsbedürftig. Seh es wie beim Fußball: Schiri-Entscheidungen werden normalerweise nicht revidiert, Diskussionen haben höchstens Auswirkung auf künftige Entscheidungen.


----------



## virenscanner (15 Juli 2003)

Außerdem unterschied sich die "editierte" Aussage (sprich, sie war "informativer") definitiv von den Aussagen, die "tonnos-berlin" selbst getätigt hat.


----------



## Flusskrebs (25 Juli 2003)

*Tonnos-berlin meldet sich nicht*

Tja, mit tonnos-berlin konnte ich leider keinen Kontakt herstellen. Weder über Mainpean direkt, noch via PN übers Board.   
Da sind die Interessen wohl eindeutig.  :evil: 
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------

